# Rough Out



## NYWoodturner (Sep 8, 2013)

Felt good to get back on the lathe today. I guess I didn't realize how long it had been. Roughed out a Honey Locust bowl. Pretty sure the blank came from GVWP. Love this stuff.

[attachment=30684]

[attachment=30685]


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome! Before opening the thread I got excited for a second and thought you whipped up something out of that burl block, non the less still a sweet bowl, love the color of honey locust.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2013)

Nicely done! 

The weather must be good there... It's too hot to leave shop door open here!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice!!!! your hand must be better-you are makin chips again.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks nice! I just had a 6 foot honey locust log including a big crotch dropped in my driveway by a neighbor. Your pictures have me looking forward to cutting it into blocks and getting turning. Biggest dilemma is how to cut it up and how much to reserve for pen blanks too.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 9, 2013)

Great to see you back at it Scott! Looks like it's gonna be a nice one!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice. Glad that hand is healed up.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 9, 2013)

I just saw your thread about the hand. Glad it's healing up. I'm sure that was a little scary.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Sep 21, 2013)

Good for you to be able to get back into makin shavins again. I have had a few health issues in the last year including almost taking off a finger with a chainsaw. Was little less ambitious with my first wood turning after my hand started healing up. I think I made a few pens before getting into the big bowl blanks.

I love the Locust especially the Black locust we have around here.

Bill


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 22, 2013)

Have you turned the HL blank i sent your way? I still have one piece left that is 2 big for my lathe. (12x12x5.5)

I like the grain pattern on that one i look forward to seeing the final turning.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 23, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Have you turned the HL blank i sent your way? I still have one piece left that is 2 big for my lathe. (12x12x5.5)
> 
> I like the grain pattern on that one i look forward to seeing the final turning.



This one might be from you. I think I only had one. I'll double check, but if I got one from you this is it! Really nice stuff. Still drying and dropping about an ounce a day.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 23, 2013)

That is quite the weight loss plan! Lol! Any idea how long it will take before a final turning can be done?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 23, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> That is quite the weight loss plan! Lol! Any idea how long it will take before a final turning can be done?



As soon as it quits losing its ready. Dropped 14 grams today, (about a half an ounce) so it appears to be slowing. Thats a good sign. There has been ZERO distortion in though. Thats awesome. I had a piece of Tineo roughed out that i bought and air dried for over a year before I roughed it out. It was so wet and distorted so much it went too far oval to re-turn. It looked like a football. This piece has no movement so far. I cant wait.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 23, 2013)

That is awesome! Can't wait to see the final project! I love looking at big bowls. Prolly cause my lathe is to small to make anything bigger than 10" or so. Lol.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 23, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> That is awesome! Can't wait to see the final project! I love looking at big bowls. Prolly cause my lathe is to small to make anything bigger than 10" or so. Lol.



Here is one you will like then... This is your HL blank in a Sheoak rough out doe the day after yours...

[attachment=31615]


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 23, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Here is one you will like then... This is your HL blank in a Sheoak rough out doe the day after yours...



I do like it! Nice work.


----------

